# Couple Recent Wraps



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wraps on a couple of BP1265 Salmon Mooching Rods for British Columbia.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

that's awesome! keep up the good work


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is awesome. I don't think I could ever learn to do that.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very impressive


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Sweet wraps! Great craftsmanship


----------

